# أضرار التلوث النووي



## اني بل (19 مارس 2011)

يرجع تاريخ التلوث النووي الحقيقي إلى أواخر الحرب العالمية الثانية عندما القيت أول قنبلة نووية على مدينة هيروشيما في سنة 1945فقتلت وشوهت معظم سكانها، وحتى من نجوا منهم ظلوا يعانون من آثار الإشعاع النووي طول حياتهم، ومنذ ذلك الوقت تسابقت الدول الكبرى في تطوير القنابل النووية وفي إجراء التجارب عليها مما هدد جو الكرة الأرضية كله بالتلوث النووي، مما حمل الدولتين العظميين، وهما أمريكا والاتحاد السوفيتي على الاتفاق على التوقف عن إجراء التجارب النووية في الجو والاكتفاء بإجرائها تحت الأرض، ولكن بقية الدول التي دخلت ميدان السباق النووي وهي بريطانيا وفرنسا والصين والهند لم تلتزم بهذا الاتفاق وأجريت تجاربها في الجو. ​ 





​ 
ولا تقتصر عوامل التلوث النووي على ما تسببه التفجيرات النووية المتعمدة، سواء ما حدث منها أثناء الحرب، أو التي تحدث عند إجراء التجارب في البحر في البر أو تحت الأرض، بل إن هذا التلوث يحدث أحياناً بصورة غير مقصودة نتيجة لتسرب الإشعاعات من مفاعلات الطاقة النووية عند حدوث حرائق او انفجارات بها. وقد حدثت بالفعل حادثتان خطيرتان من هذا النوع إحداهما في الولايات المتحدة، والثانية في الاتحاد السوفيتي سابقاً، وما زالت الحادثة الأخيرة عالقة بالأذهان بسبب شدتها وما نتج عنها من خسائر في الأرواح وزيادة في درجة تركيز الإشعاع النووي في مناطق واسعة من أوروبا حول المنطقة التي حدث فيها الانفجار وهي منطقة تشيرنوبل في أوكرانيا. ​ 




​ 
وتتوقف الأضرار الناتجة عن مثل هذه الحوادث على قرب المنطقة من مركز الانفجار او التسرب النووي، وفي المناطق الموجودة حول هذا المركز يصاب كثير من الناس بحالات مرضية خطيرة من أعراضها حدوث تسلخات في الجلد وقيء وغثيان ونزيف داخلي وخارجي من مختلف فتحات الجسم، وهي أعراض تنتهي غالباً بالموت خلال عدة أسابيع. وفي المناطق البعيدة نسبياً قد تؤدي زيادة الاشعاعات عن معدلاتها إلى حدوث تسمم نووي بطيء لا تظهر أعراضه إلا بعد عدة سنوات، ويؤدي هذا التسمم غالباً إلى الإصابة ببعض أنواع السرطان. ​ 
****بعض صورلتلوت النووي ****​ 
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*​ 
وأهم المواد المشعة التي تنتج عن الانفجار أو الانشطار النووي ما يأتي: 

1- غاز الكريبتون، وهو يؤثر على كل جسم الانسان ويساعد على الإصابة بسرطان الدم، وقد يستمر تأثيره حوالي 20سنة بعد حدوث الانفجار او الانشطار النووي. 
2- عنصر اليود الذي يتصاعد من الانفجار النووي بصورة غازية، وهو يمتص غالباً من الغدة الدرقية. ومن الممكن التخلص منه بواسطة بعض العقاقير. 
3- عنصر الاسترتشيوم، وهو شبيه بعنصري الكالسيوم والباريوم، ويتركز تأثيره غالباً على العظام فيصيبها بالسرطان، وقد يستمر تأثيره حوالي 56سنة. 
4- السيزيوم، وهو يؤثر على كل الجسم، وخصوصاً العضلات والكبد والطحال، وقد يستمر تأثيره لمدة 60سنة. 
ولا تقتصر أضرار التلوث النووي على آثاره المباشرة على حياة الانسان وصحته، بل إنها تمتد إلى تلويث أو تسميم كل جوانب البيئة التي يعيش فيها من ماء وغذاء وتربة وصخور وملابس وأدوات وغيرها.​ 
http://www.alriyadh.com/2006/10/20/article195510.html​


----------



## just member (19 مارس 2011)

موضوع  شامل وجميل جدا كل الشكر الك اني
ربي يباركك ويسعد ايامك


----------



## sparrow (19 مارس 2011)

معلومات مفيدة وكتير منها اول مرة اعرفه 
ربنا يحمي شعبه من اي اضرار
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> موضوع شامل وجميل جدا كل الشكر الك اني
> ربي يباركك ويسعد ايامك


 
ميرسي ليك


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> معلومات مفيدة وكتير منها اول مرة اعرفه
> ربنا يحمي شعبه من اي اضرار
> شكرا لتعبك


 
ميرسي كثثير


----------



## marcelino (20 مارس 2011)

*شكرا على الموضوع الجامد يا انى
*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2011)

موضوع راائع جدا جدا
شكـــــــــــــــرا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## اني بل (23 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *شكرا على الموضوع الجامد يا انى*​


 
ميرسي كثثير


----------

